# '91 200 brakes sticking



## 914junkie (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello, I just purchased a very nice, clean 1 owner 200 with 144K. Car is in original condition, all stock with no mods. Runs and drives great but the brakes are sticking. Not just one hanging up but like all of them or at least both front. Then after a few minutes they will release. Is this just a master cylinder problem or maybe ABS issue? It has UFO's.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: '91 200 brakes sticking (914junkie)*

Sounds like an ABS issue. I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: '91 200 brakes sticking (914junkie)*

It is the master cylinder - BTDT X 3 or 4.
[email protected]
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/myaudi.html
Great car BTW!


----------



## 914junkie (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: '91 200 brakes sticking (GTQ)*

Thanks Ben, I think yer right. It's the only reason the brake pedal would stay down with an inch of freeplay. I've never seen or heard of a master cylinder sticking like that on any car but thats probably it. I'll change it out this weekend and see what happens. The ABS switch isn't working either.
Paul.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: '91 200 brakes sticking (914junkie)*

Most likely a bad master cylinder.
Try spraying the master down with water when it gets hot and see if the brakes unstick.
Steve


----------



## wundamike (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: '91 200 brakes sticking (914junkie)*

Probably a master cy problem-replace it


----------

